# Picked up a balloon. Pre war this is the chainring



## Catman (Jan 3, 2018)




----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 3, 2018)

How about a pic of the whole bike? Badge? V/r Shawn


----------



## thebigorangecat (Jan 3, 2018)

Maybe its a guessing game?


----------



## Cowboy in NC (Jan 3, 2018)

Neat Ring- No Idea...---------Cowboy


----------



## Roadkill (Jan 3, 2018)

That' a cool chainring.  Never seen one like that. 
Sean


----------



## Shawn Michael (Jan 3, 2018)

I think it must be a Valentine's surprise for his sweetheart.


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 4, 2018)

Catman said:


> View attachment 732913



Congratulations! pretty cool.
based on what is pictured, CWC boys bike frame, post WWII. I think.
Is it Ridable??


----------



## Catman (Jan 5, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Congratulations! pretty cool.
> based on what is pictured, CWC boys bike frame, post WWII. I think.
> Is it Ridable??



A


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 5, 2018)

Catman said:


> A



???


----------



## Catman (Jan 5, 2018)

A few more pics. Noted the “WESTERN FLYER” brake arm. Definitive?


----------



## Catman (Jan 5, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> How about a pic of the whole bike? Badge? V/r Shawn





Catman said:


> A few more pics. Noted the “WESTERN FLYER” brake arm. Definitive?
> 
> View attachment 733884
> 
> ...



No badge


----------



## Catman (Jan 5, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> ???



Oops


----------



## Catman (Jan 5, 2018)

Oops


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2018)

Hey now with more pics; change my thoughts to not Sure.


----------



## Catman (Jan 5, 2018)

tripple3 said:


> Hey now with more pics; change my thoughts to not Sure.


----------



## Catman (Jan 5, 2018)

Serial Number on top of B.B. shell 
L3062P


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2018)

That bottom bracket tells me Snyder built.
But I'm still learning, watching, and reading here too.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 5, 2018)

D.P Harris/Snyder chainwheel


----------



## rustjunkie (Jan 5, 2018)

https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sprocket-compilation-pic-heavy.41683/


----------



## Catman (Jan 5, 2018)

rustjunkie said:


> https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/sprocket-compilation-pic-heavy.41683/


----------



## Catman (Jan 5, 2018)

Thanks for the link. Getting close to date and model. 
Chris


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 5, 2018)

Catman said:


> A few more pics. Noted the “WESTERN FLYER” brake arm. Definitive?



Wheels are changed often; are these original to this bike?
Pics of the frame from behind it; the fender bridge and the seat stays.
Frame manufactures have traits in them; parts can be changed.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 5, 2018)

that Western Flyer rear wheel was much later Mid-late 50's? frame likely a 1936ish


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 5, 2018)

Looks like a 35 Snyder built


----------



## tripple3 (Jan 6, 2018)

Catman said:


> Serial Number on top of B.B. shell
> L3062P






StoneWoods said:


> Looks like a 35 Snyder built



Is '35 based on the number posted in this pic?
Is that the Snyder factory serial number? On Top??
I have never seen that before.


----------



## Catman (Jan 6, 2018)

StoneWoods said:


> Looks like a 35 Snyder built


----------



## Catman (Jan 6, 2018)

Thanks for the dating help. So is it a Snyder built Western Flyer correct?


----------



## fordmike65 (Jan 6, 2018)

Catman said:


> Thanks for the dating help. So is it a Snyder built Western Flyer correct?



Wheels came off a much later bike. Likely added to get the bike back on the road since the original singletubes where obsolete.


----------



## StoneWoods (Jan 6, 2018)

Not based on the serial number. Just that the frame looks to be a 35.


----------



## Catman (Jan 7, 2018)

Thank you all for the info. Very helpful and appreciated!


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Apr 10, 2021)

Might be a *1935*-D Snyder-built motorbike frame/fork &c.


----------

